# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Taupo hunting - advice or a hunting buddy

## StagDown

Hi team,
Im heading down to Taupo this coming weekend Friday - Monday for a wedding Saturday night (which is actually in te puke, just borrowing a batch in Taupo). Obviously Im guttered to be missing a weekend out chasing birds so was wondering about the viability of hunting round the Taupo region or on the lake? I will have access to a small boat, does anyone have any experience or advice on shooting on the lake? Or any other public areas/wetlands around the area? Happy to travel a little bit. 
Alternatively if anyone lives down that way I would be stoked if they wouldnt my mind me tagging along for a shoot one morning if they want a buddy. 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

If you go on doc maps and put in the open hunting area over lay it'll show where you can and can't hunt.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## StagDown

> If you go on doc maps and put in the open hunting area over lay it'll show where you can and can't hunt.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, I think its a bit different though because what doc manages and the F&G manage (i.e crown land) is different? DOC only really looks after terrestrial stuff while f&g permit allows you to hunt waterways/hydro/lake areas etc as well which doc maps dont show. Ive looked at F&G maps but found for the central/eastern region it isnt very helpful compared to the rest of the country. Im more after some advice or good areas to have a peak at or even whether it is worth my time or not. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The bomb

Take a rifle and go for a look down Clements mill rd would be my choice.

----------


## Woody

If you have a boat and some time I suggest you have a putter around the tongariro deltas. Plenty swan and a few geese around that area. If you do, I hope you have a dog. Watch the wind too as it can be a dangerous area if the weather gets up.

----------

